# Quick, dirty, cheap life casting.



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

er, close enough to a life cast for me to make a custom mask anyway. 


My poor boy...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great idea. Also, neat that your son was still able to listen to his tunes. Hee!


----------



## snowbaby (Aug 9, 2010)

so did you tenderize his head with the Lawry's steak rub? I saw it in the first photo.

Great idea, I need to get started on some fake heads.


----------

